# When do you start setting up your Halloween decorations?



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I wanna know when you guys start setting up your decorations. Is the second week of September to soon? I'm adding a lot this year & I change things around as I'm setting up. Plus I get more ideas too! I also am still building & working on other projects for my decorations too. Last year I started the last week of Sept. & was stilling adding a few final touches on Halloween! I want to be able to put everything up & be done so I can enjoy the last week of Oct. & not be working down to the nitty gritty.

Thoughts please!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I usually start in the beginning of Sept. I don't have a walk through haunt set up like most here...so I just start early because I enjoy having everything out. I usually put some lights out first and then kind of add on from there. 

Depending on how much you have to put out I definitely don't think the second week of Sept is too early. Not for me anyway


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our traditional start date for decorating the front yard is Sept. 1. Like Trinity1, I have a display not a walk through and I want to enjoy it as long as possible. And like you, Hearts1003, I tweak everything as I go along. I commend your intention to have everything done so you can relax the last week of October, but I always seem to find "just one more" project that keeps me busy until the big day.


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

Hearts1003 said:


> I wanna know when you guys start setting up your decorations. Is the second week of September to soon? I'm adding a lot this year & I change things around as I'm setting up. Plus I get more ideas too! I also am still building & working on other projects for my decorations too. Last year I started the last week of Sept. & was stilling adding a few final touches on Halloween! I want to be able to put everything up & be done so I can enjoy the last week of Oct. & not be working down to the nitty gritty.
> 
> Thoughts please!


I put up my first decorations (a Lemax village) last week when I bought a new building. I normally wait until Labor Day weekend to put up everything else except for the yard decorations. We typically in the past put those up the last 2 weeks of September as long as there are no Hurricanes or Tropical Storms bearing down on us. In my region of Florida the end of September is the busiest period for Tropical Weather.

However now that we finally have a house... we were living in a town home before this... I might put the yard stuff out early and I will finally get a chance to do a small house or garage haunt with what little money is left over. I plan to do this during the 2nd week of October.

I'm currently working on a full cemetery display and I have already constructed 2 full size toe pincher coffins.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Usually I begin to put up all of my decorations on October 1st. However, I've come to realize that it's taking me a lot longer to set up. 

So this year I am planning to start decorating inside starting Labor day weekend. I will still wait until October 1st to set up outside so my neighbors don't think I'm a bigger weirdo than they already do.


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to start October 1st. Then a few years ago we got a new neighbor who starts mid September. Once she starts I get the bug and I start, too. The best part? My hubby can't stand her (she brought it on herself), so ever since the first Halloween she decorated, not only does he want to help now, but he looks for ways to improve our setup every year to out-do her.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

The kids started school here today, so to me, that means it's Fall. I plan on hanging up some Autumn wreaths this week. Start decorating inside. By the middle of September we'll start putting up lights and smaller things. The first of October we'll really start in on the Halloween decor. I save my cemetery for the latter half of October. And a few years ago we used Gorilla Glue to secure our headstones to cement blocks. No more chasing tombstones in the Texas winds.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

1st week of October.

Any sooner and it feels weird. Just because I love Halloween all year doesn't mean I want Halloween all year. It would become mundane.

Granted, I'm not running a high-end haunt...


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! I so love this forum! I'm really not alone!

Trinity1 & Piraticalstyle I too have a display with a path cleared in the middle to walk up to the porch.

Grimm Halloween congrats on the house & 2 toe pincher coffins! I too will be building my 1st one soon! I hope you post some pics of your haunt!

Mommyto3 my neighbors think I'm a weirdo too!

Jenawade my neighbor may be related to your neighbor! She too brought it on herself! Our family's compete on lawn care! However this year not going so great with the huge lack of rain! Everyone's yards look awful! I'm ok with it cause it works well with my Halloween decorations!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Spats said:


> 1st week of October.
> 
> Any sooner and it feels weird. *Just because I love Halloween all year doesn't mean I want Halloween all year.* It would become mundane.
> 
> Granted, I'm not running a high-end haunt...


How weird...this is the conclusion I came to this year, too. (The bolded part.) I want it to feel special...and with setting up on Sept. 1 in the 95-plus degree weather, by Halloween it just...didn't. (This is the past several years I'm talking about.)

Funny, I don't decorate for Christmas either until one month before...usually right after Thanksgiving. It needs to be its own separate, special thing. Anticipating it all year is loads of fun but actually being "decked out" for it is a smaller time frame, for me anyway.

However, I do like the development into fall, the gradualness of it...Like one poster above said, as soon as school starts, that's when it feels like fall is really coming.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Well this is the first time I have worked on Halloween all year with different props. So I will start putting up my new faux rod iron fence probably the first week of September. I can't wait do see what my yard is going to look like fenced in. I usually start the middle of September with putting up lights on the boxwood bushes and the tree. But I am working so many hours I don't want to stress myself out and get sick because I'm so tired. Besides I want to be able to kick back and enjoy my work that is the big pay off you know at least for me. 
Thanks Hearts1003 for starting this thread, I thought the first week of September was too early but I guess I'm not alone. Aaaaah I feel much better now, this is why I love this site soooo much that other people feel the same way I do.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Yesterday !!!! LOL .....

bought a nice halloween flag so put that on the flag pole outside , then decided to take out the metal mesh witch boots cats and hat on the porch )


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

I start getting things out and ready during September with everything being set up no later than the first few days of October.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

I will have everything set up by the last weekend of September


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

In the yards where I can leave the stuff up and not worry about theft, it's October 1 for generic fall decorations (pumpkins, scarecrows, and the like) and 2 weeks before for more Halloween stuff (cemeteries, ghosts, lights, etc.).

For my main haunt, it's...October 31. And my stuff is extra-heavy this year. And complicated. And more expansive then ever. I'm doubting my sanity at this point, is what I'm getting at.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

It's nice to see that other people enjoy starting early as well! I honestly can't help myself. If I wait too long I end up feeling like I didn't get to enjoy it all enough. I can totally understand how some would start to feel like it was all mundane...that never happens for me. I even leave a few pieces out all year round. (Indoors) Although we left some purple string lights and our red skull lights up all this past year.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I set up in 2 parts. I start the inside of the house around just after Labor Day. I set up the Outside of my house around the middle of October. 

I think the 2nd week of September is great timing to start.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

After Labor day. This weekend I will put out a Fall wreath and Pumpkin doormat. I have seen one home with a scarecrow, another with a Fall wreath and a home with a porch Pumpkin.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

For me, I think Sep 1st is to early. If I put everything out in September, then all the fun part is over. Oct 1st just feels more natural. You have the cool, crisp weather, the leaves have changed and it just feels like Halloween season. Thats not to say that you shouldn't start in September. If you feel that you need the extra time, then go for it! Really, its never to early for Halloween, it just depends on what your preference is. Good luck


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

Usually 1st week of october and it will take us 3 days to set up and we tweak
the lighting, props, right up until Halloween, crossing fingers for no wind this season.


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

I set my Pirate ship haunt up the last week of September so I am ready to go the first week of October, but I find myself tweaking things all the way up to the big night....I turn on my floodlights every night for the entire month and on the weekends, I light all the Tiki torches and run the fog machines....


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I take everything out, but keep it inside after Labor Day. On the first of October, I usually begin with the strobe light and ghoul in the window. I then start putting up the haunt around the second week of October. I'm so excited!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Set your decorations up anytime you feel like it! You're the one who is enjoying them the most! This year i'm decorating the house by Oct 1st. Outside is whenever tot night is because I have to set up elsewhere...


----------



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

the first day of october. my parents wont let me set up anything sooner


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not at home much during the week and we have brats that love to break/steal things so I'm not sure. After giving it some thought, I came up with this: During the week before I will put out a different prop each night after work and put it away before I go to bed. This way I can "play" with my lighting and gives the neighbors a "sneak" preview of stuff.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I start the 1st of Oct..If it wasn't for my husband's protest..it would be the first day of Fall! Not sure about my front yard decor this year since last year 4 houses on my street had there plastic light-up pumpkins stolen..luckily mine didn't get snatched but every year the houses around here decorate less and less..it's sad  But the good news is my 2 year old seems to be catching on to Halloween's GREATNESS! He tried to walk out of Lowe's today with a handful of Halloween lights! That's my boy!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I don't set up anything outdoors before Oct. 1st, but inside decorations start whenever I can't wait any longer! I set up my spooky town displays a couple of weeks ago. Everything else will have to wait till the attic cools down a bit.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

well, I went ahead and pu up our "beware of Bats" sign on the garage. I couldnt help it. lol


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

My Halloween items start to trickle out in early/mid September. I put out a few items at a time, but I don't put anything outside or up in the front windows until October.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

In Aug, I begin to bring out the Gargoyles. In the beginning of Sept, we will bring out some of the scarecrows in the back yard. Otherwise, the displays come out on the last week of Sept.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> I don't set up anything outdoors before Oct. 1st, but inside decorations start whenever I can't wait any longer! I set up my spooky town displays a couple of weeks ago. Everything else will have to wait till the attic cools down a bit.


The other day, I was dying to see my stuff up in the attic...so I went up, and was nearly killed by hot air! I just couldn't do it; will have to wait until it cools off a little before I can "peek" at my stuff!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I used to put a couple of things out mid-September. I got out of the habit of doing that solely because our yard is tiny, and we can't seem to keep the neighbor's kids out of it and away from the stuff. (can't fence, HOA)

When I lived in a different house that had an attic window that faced the street, I put things in the window on Sept. 1. I guess I was always a little over-anxious to start the season. 

I've had to succumb to waiting for the week of Halloween for the big stuff, and the closer, the better. Less goes missing that way, or quits working due to weather or over-use. I hate waiting that long, I would dearly love to have it all up, all October long, at the very least.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I admit that I do keep just a couple of small Halloween decorations up year round in my art studio but August is too soon for me to start decorating the rest of the house. Living in the Northwest I hold onto summer as long as possible. I usually start decorating around the first weekend in October. I start with just a few things and then every weekend I bring out more stuff. It keeps the neighbors guessing on what is going to happen next!


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

We don't do a big yard haunt or anything, but we do quite a bit inside the house for our own pleasure. We always decorate the first weekend in October so we can have Halloween every day until November.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I started several weeks ago on the interior. It's a big, old house w/ a lot of rooms and I have a lot of stuff to put out ( I set up the whole house as a haunt for the party). I am trying to get a lot of the decorating done in the areas of the house that don't get used much so I am not overwhelmed later in the season. I'll start putting out the exterior stuff in the middle of September.


----------



## Rolf846 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi ,
I started decorating with pumpkins of all stages. I am doing this in my farm house rather than in my house, as my farm house is in woods. I am making a huge Halloween with wood and have to lift with heavy lifters. Really That place looks like place of vampires and its near a graveyard and planning to give my friends a surprise.
_______________
access hire


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

September 1-Fall decor
October 1-Halloween
November 1-Thanksgiving decor
December 1-Christmas
January 1-New years eve decor
February 1-Valentines decor
March 1-St pattys day decor
April 1-Easter decor
May 1- Spring decor and by then I've had it with decorations
July 1-Summer plus American flags and banners all over the place
September starts all over again and this has been my regiment for years. I have to decorate according to the season. Halloween of course is my favorite.


----------



## Transam1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I usually start beginning of Oct. Wind blows pretty bad here so I find myself
repairing a ton of stuff all month long as it is. The wife has a Lemax village and we usually put that up a bit earlier.
Christopher


----------



## hellosidney (Aug 24, 2010)

Always first week of October. Any time before then and the weather and general atmosphere just doesn't feel right, for me.
I have Halloween things in my bedroom year-round, but I put more things up and in the windows and make Halloween treats all month. I'm so excited. Last Halloween seems like only a couple of months ago. I'm not sure how I like it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ist week of october.
I am getting so excited it is sooo close.


----------



## FracturedDS (Sep 24, 2009)

We started the end of June, but this is in our basement.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I cannot believe how many of you guys have stuff stolen! Hope I don't jinx myself but knock on wood that has not happened to me. Never have had to worry really about anything. Mostly just an occasional car break-in & kids TPing a house. Guess I better start working on methods to prevent that though. This summer there has been some home break-ins in the area. My city's had a big population boom.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I too also start decorating starting September 1st. Me and my dad always figured that since we put some much effort into the props, we might as well enjoy them for as long as possible. Actually my dad is planning on keeping out our Pumpkin Scarecrows up through Christmas. He's even going to buy santa hats for them.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't decide!! We aren't having a party, but I still want to decorate the house. Halloween will be the only holiday my husband will be home for this year. He is deploying in November. And he left today for training and will be gone until September 25.

So I'm thinking I want to have everything inside done by the time he gets home in Sept. And then we can do the outside together. But some stuff I want to do (inside) will be time consuming. I feel like i should start now. But I don't know.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Outdoor decorations go out October 1st. I don't have many that are both safe for the weather and inexpensive enough that I won't have a hissy fit if they're stolen (we once had a 3 foot high solid wood bear heavy enough to break Atlas's back stolen from our front yard during daylight, and a neighbor once had her straw bales set on fire, so I'm a bit paranoid). It doesn't take more than a couple of hours for initial set up. I add a few random things here and there throughout the month, then go all-out only on the day of, when both the neighbors and my family are on high alert for hijinx.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I have things set up all year all over the house. I love seeing it everyday! I start getting anxious around now because the stores are getting stocked with new goodies! Today everything came down from the attic so I can "take inventory" and make my list of things needed. I did do the main bathroom today, I just couldn't help it!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I start Building a maze September 1st.... I have a big haunted yard......Lot Lot Work


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

*When do you begin decorating?*

Since receiving my Grandin Road catalog and seeing the Halloween items out in many stores, I'm itching to begin decking the halls here at home.

I'll likely start within the first couple of weeks of September. I'm always ready to start in July, though.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll start getting stuff out around the middle of Setp and by the end of the month I'll be decorating in full force! I can't wait.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

GhostMagnet I think you should go for it! Start now & do a little here & there since some will be time consuming. I bet he'll be so surprised & love it! 

Also, my thanks to your Husband in the service! My thanks to you too!


----------



## jenawade (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, our neighbor has already started putting up her Halloween decorations outside! It's still August and in the 90s!


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking forward to this weekend, finally get to start putting up the decor... we are throwing a kick "a", halloween party this year so we need to have everything laid out early so we can see what we need to purchase.

Also we finally have a house so its good to get started early.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Put out my inside FALL decorations last weekend. Will be sneaking Halloween stuff in periodically prior to Oct. 1st. Hehe.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

On halloween itself in the afternoon,for several reasons,but stealing & vandalism is my main concern. also... I don't have a lot to display (yet).


----------



## Mommyof2 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm glad i'm not alone. This weekend is labor day weekend and I am sooo wanting to decorate a little. Nothing huge like my halloween blowups...Probably wait till week of Oct 1st for that, but a wreath here and there, maybe a pumpkin or too. At least get started and gradually add while the stores are starting to add.  I love Halloween and I always decorate early anyway.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Our schedule...

Labor Day weekend we move the car out of the garage to start finishing work on the outside display.

Inside decorating begins third week of September.

Outside display goes out first weekend of October. Garage walkthrough set up starts.

Last TOTer and the outside display goes back in garage on Halloween night. Everything put away by second weekend in November.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

General schedule for the latter half of the year.

Kids go back to school the day after Labour Day, any time after that I can start getting out the Halloween stuff. Any lighting can go up, but cannot be turned on on until Oct 1st. 

Lights timer gets turned on Oct 1st for anything not solar. 

Lights get turned off on November 1st.

Halloween decorations have to be down by my husband's birthday on Nov 13th. Lights for the other Holiday can (and usually do) go up as soon as the Halloween ones come down, but will not be turned on. 

Other holiday's decorations can start going out after hubby's birthday. 

Lights get turned on Dec 1st. I am permitted to put up interior shrubbery as of this date as well. 

Lights get turned off first week of January, most decorations come down the same week. Lights may have to wait until a good thaw to come down.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I am becoming so impatient!!!! -_-

I just live in an apartment and have a roommate who puts up with enough of my Halloween shenanigans. Last year I had a lot up by now (mid August), but I'm waiting it out until Monday the 1st just cause....to see if I have the stamina, but I'm literally starting to get pouty. I have my fireplace decorated and all my huge tubs of decor in the dining room, and little things here and there.

But yeah, since I don't have a house, I don't have a yard to decorate, but you can bet your bottoms it would be started by now. Here's my fireplace so far.


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

I feel really weird saying this but I'm just too paranoid. This year will be my first major yard haunt and I've put a lot of time, money and effort into it. I'd be a nervous wreck wondering if anything got stolen or vandalized while I was asleep or at work every day if I left the stuff out 24/7. Some general inexpensive stuff like corn stalks, pumpkins, hay bales, maybe some cheap paper Halloween décor, no problem. But I'm not setting up the cemetery or the FCG crypt or the singing pumpkins until the morning of Oct 31; and I don't want to run Ghostly Apparitions or Zombie Invasion early either, I want that to be a surprise. I'll probably move everything into the garage or the back yard that same night. Yes it's lots of work but I really do love Halloween and I'm willing to do it.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

It's a legitimate fear JCO. I do start sometime in September decorating - havn't yet, but I'm itching to - but the bigger things come out later. I paid good money for my skellies and some of my bigger decor, and I don't want it wrecked or stolen, that's definitely a concern. I also don't want to pop the cork too early - the bubbles all escape. Getting Halloweened out with weeks to go sucks.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hoping to start decorating next week.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

My daughter's birthday is 9/28 - after that is fair game! And since it's on a Sunday this year.....it'll probably start then and if she still has friends over- they can help!!


----------



## Mrs.Spooky (Sep 16, 2014)

I start the first week or so of september. It's an ongoing thing for me until Halloween. I buy more stuff and add on,switch stuff around,make new props and crafts...
But I start ASAP in september, as soon as the stores take down the back to school stuff and put out the Halloween =D


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

The last weekend in September .


----------



## skullflakestudios (Sep 18, 2014)

I would start around this time, but unfortunately we have some thieves in our neighborhood, who have even stolen our pirate flag (which is on a pole!) twice. Even my neighbors who make competing haunted walk throughs don't set up anything until a week before. At least I can deck out the door and windows. And no one has ever stolen Bubbles (our homemade scarecrow/first prop ever.)

Maybe it is for the best, otherwise I'd never take down some of my stuff... Meh. (Really wish I could leave my zombie flamingos out in my front beds year around.)


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I have stuff up all year.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

October 1st for me. Any sooner and it would feel strange.
A house down the road from me had decorations out a few days ago.
I mean I like to decorated for Halloween too, but it's too soon.
Besides, I moved last August (one street over from where I lived before)
so I don't know how many neighbors set up for Halloween yet.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I do have a walk through haunt. The front yard is highly decorated but more of a display. The garage and backyard are the interactive areas. 

Officially, I start putting out props on October 1. The last couple of years, though, I've tweaked that. Like you, I keep refining and adding new ideas on the way. Even if I didn't, I would find myself working all night the evening before, getting up at the crack of dawn and continuing until the haunt 'opens' at around 6:00 p.m. Add to that organizing, cooking and decorating for the after party. A formula for physical and mental exhaustion! 

Now I still use October 1 as my official date but that's in the front yard. I build the front yard display from October 1 on, starting with just one prop then adding mre and more as the days go on. However, in the back and in the garage, I start setting up in September. Especially things like lighting or props that require a ladder where colder or windier weather make it difficult or even dangerous. My friends are used to coming in the backyard in September and seeing Halloween tombstones or bats, cobwebs , monsters.....

I find this takes the incredible home stretch pressure down a lot. I still go full throttle the night before and of course on the big day, but I'm not as stressed because all the bones (pun intended) are in place and most of what's rest are either extras or things that simply can't be done until the last minute.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

I made a deal with the wife that the last weekend in September I can begin decorating. So this weekend is based around building my scarecrows then next weekend will be the actual set up.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I had planned to start the first weekend in October. September feels too early to me but I may put a few small items out next week like some crows. I've seen two houses in another neighborhood down the started already decorated.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

My job is super busy during the month of September, so this year I decided to take the first three days off in October. I've been telling people I'm taking the days off to relax after a busy month, do some pre-winter cleaning, and prep for a camping trip the next weekend. What I'll really be doing is decorating for Halloween (and prepping for camping because that's fun too!). I usually wait until October 1st to decorate, anyway. A month is a good amount of time to enjoy decorations for any holiday, Christmas included. Any longer, and it's not special anymore.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

pumpkins and pumpkin tree this weekend. I have to do this is steps or it is too much


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

First week of October indoors, 2 weeks before Halloween outdoors.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

7 to 10 days before the big day. Any sooner is a nightmare of maintaining the set up and being paranoid about thug life/ vandals.


----------



## All Hollows Eve (Jul 25, 2013)

I set up my scarecrow with cornstalks and hay today but on Thursday is when I will be setting up everything else!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

In early to mid September I start hauling containers out of their storage areas and spreading decor/props around the sunroom and the guestroom. That gives me some time to take inventory, see whether anything needs refurbishing, and check for items that no longer fit my needs/wants.
I'll start on the outdoor display any day now, as soon as I can get DH to help me drive some posts for a trellis. I'll cut some corn and make a couple shocks, and get some straw bales around. That's all generic fall stuff, though it will be the backdrop for decorating to come. It won't start taking on its sinister Halloween aspect until Oct. 1st, though.
Indoors I'll start with the less-frequented rooms pretty soon. I've been hauling stuff around already, and getting it close to where it will be set up. Anything displayed in the windows will wait until the 1st. 
I agree with what others have said in that Halloween decor loses some of its special aspect if it's out too long. I don't want to get to where I barely notice it anymore by the time the big day rolls around.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Started inside yesterday - will do the outside October 1st. I don't go overboard as I'm renting this year.
One house down the street had decorations up a week ago. I also changed the two, outside porch lights
to green CFL bulbs. (compact fluorescent lights) Might change them to orange in the next week or so.


----------



## torturedserenity (Aug 4, 2014)

We live in the country so we don't have to worry about vandals just the wind ripping everything everywhere.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

We are decorating next weekend since Oct starts in the middle of the week. The really big stuff won't go out until Halloween


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Last weekend of Sep


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

A few houses in my community have already started setting up. Today, I decided to start on my graveyard. I'll put out a few more things this weekend and finish up next weekend.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

i set up my witchy bench the beginning of September...I'm hoping to have a larger space for it next year though..have items I had to leave out


----------



## pslgirl76 (Sep 1, 2016)

My husband and i set up the first weekend in oct. My daughter doesn't always want it set up for her birthday which is oct 4th. So this year her party is the first and we have about 5 people coming to help set up on the 2nd. We hand made 99% of our stuff. We have a 7 ft coffin that is fully padded inside, an electric chair with flashing lights for the wires, a stockade, 17 tombstones, a half colfin that leans like its coming out of the ground, we fence our whole front yard for the graveyard scene and i dont let him cut that grass for all of oct. Plus i put some straw down for the look of dead grass. We also have a bunch of colored spotlights, skeletons( one laying down holding a bud light, and one holding a plastic uzi with orange tip), a arch for the cemetary, and a few more things i cant think of right now. Next year we doing a guatine(spelling bad). Plus last year we got married in full costume on halloween night. So our favorite holiday is now also our anniversary.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

NOW...lol!


----------



## BCReaper (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like you guys have a great plan. With all that, I would say 10/2 is a good start time! 

How long does it usually take to set everything up?

BCR


----------



## pslgirl76 (Sep 1, 2016)

BCReaper said:


> Sounds like you guys have a great plan. With all that, I would say 10/2 is a good start time!
> 
> How long does it usually take to set everything up?
> 
> BCR


With help we can usually do in a day to a day and a half. I lay tombstones where i want them then others come and and put them up. Then we do all the big stuff. I will do fencing for cemetary if i have to next day by myself. I have been planning where everything goes since last halloween...lol


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I just started putting a few autumn things out.  It's still nearly 100F here so that's incongruous but I can never quite hold out.

So I put some mildly fall-like things out at the end of August or thereabouts, and then I go full-throttle Halloween a bit later on.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I normally start setting up at the beginning of October. We let our lawn start to grow to have that creepy overgrown look, and get my simple fence up. (One day I will have a nice wooden and pvc fence) Always try to have it all finished and up by mid October. Plus the spiders on my porch enjoy the month of not being shoo'ed away from building webs, lol.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Going to amend my post from 2 years ago, things have changed somewhat.

General schedule for the latter half of the year.

Kids go back to school the day after Labour Day, any time after that I can get out the starter box. The starter box contains all my fall decor and everything I need for general decoration for this and the other 4th quarter holiday - hooks, extension cords, plain wax and LED candles, wreath hangers, zip ties, timers etc - basically the technical stuff and any decor that's not specific to either holiday. 

Actual Halloween decor doesn't start to come out until late September. I try to wait as LONG as I can force myself to. I start with lights, but can't turn them on, and then move on to interior decor

Lights timer gets turned on Oct 1st for anything not solar. 

Major halloween decor goes outside on or after Canadian Thanksgiving (second monday in October)

Fog and projections are only on the day before and the day of Halloween.

Lights get turned off on November 1st.

Halloween decorations have to be down by my husband's birthday on Nov 13th. Lights for the other Holiday can (and usually do) go up as soon as the Halloween ones come down, but will not be turned on. 

Other holiday's decorations can start going out after hubby's birthday. 

Lights get turned on last Saturday in November for the local Santa Claus Parade. Interior shrubbery can go up on the sunday. 

Lights get turned off first week of January, most decorations come down the same week. Lights may have to wait until a good thaw to come down.


----------



## plutorising (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm trying to pace myself this year and not just go all out right away mid-september before it feels like fall. So my plan is this:

*Right now (the 4th): *I already have some Halloween things out that I use year-round. My birthday was a few weeks ago and my sister got me some cute Halloween bowls that I have different things in. I have some new fall candles set out, but haven't lit them. I have a Frankenstein poster. I have some candies in a bowl that I haven't touched yet. Some other tiny decorations. I have a light up crystal ball/glitter globe but haven't turned it on. I'm stocking up on Halloween stuff and will make an inventory so I don't have too much clutter and control my spending. Today I went to Target and got 2 pillows, a pen, and some fabric tape. But I stuffed the pillows in my closet with my other Halloween things. It's going to be hot this week, so it wouldn't feel right to put things out anyways. But I did cave in and buy a Pumpkin Spice Latte. I'm gonna try and savor the last bit of summer this week.

*Sept 13th:* Do a little bit more shopping since I'll be in the vicinity of craft stores that day. Hopefully Spirit Halloween is open by then too. Plan the layout of my halloween decorations.

*Harvest Moon (Sept. 16th):* Put out my autumn cross stitch and other non-Halloweeny things. Just to scratch the itch.

*First day of fall:* Put out most of my Halloween decorations. BUT don't turn the lights on. Just have it all set up. I was going to wait until October 1st to do this, but I don't think I can wait that long.

*October 1st:* Now it's showtime. Any lights or decorations that require power will be turned on. Then I'll decide if I think I need any more decorations.

*November 1st:* I'll stick a candy cane and santa hat somewhere within my Halloween decorations. Probably keep them up for about a week and switch to Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have my fall stuff that will go back into storage during Oct and then come back until it's my snowmen's turn to take over the house. We will put up the graveyard and decorate the inside of the house the first weekend of Oct. The big stuff will go outside on Halloween.


----------

